# Turning Western Stirrups



## Dumas'_Grrrl

*Fantastic* thread Bill!!!! :-D Thank you so very much for doing this for us. I know it was a pain in the tushie. You have saved my knees!


----------



## Moxie

Awesome! Thanks SOOOOOOOOOOO Much Bill! YOU ROCK!


----------



## melinda27858

Thank you for posting this! A friend and I spent the better half of an hour yesterday trying to figure out how to do the twist from the original post...
UNSUCCESSFULLY!!!


----------



## iridehorses

Did this post help you?


----------



## Moxie

I haven't tried it yet as my saddle is out at the barn. I'll bring it back in this week and get it done! I'll also have to have holes punched before I try it.


----------



## Moxie

You know, I was just thinking.....

My stirrups are too short for me, we're thinking that in order to get them to the right length, we might have to punch more holes, as for some reason the belvins doesnt match up with the next set of holes (make sense?). If I place the belvins one set of holes down, then do the twist, that should, in theory, shorten the stirrups up enough for me? 

IDK... I just dont really want to go punching a lot of holes in the stirrups, as the owner of my saddle before me punched a lot of holes into it already.


----------



## iridehorses

Bobby, where you attach the tongue (on the part you twisted) makes no difference to the outcome since the fender will always be ~1 1/2" above the stirrups. To make the length longer or shorter you will be sliding the leathers on the tree. 

The way your saddle came to you, the fender was shoved all the way up under the jockey instead of moving the fender up and down to keep it 1 1/2" above the stirrup.

You will end up with a lot of extra leather (the part with the holes) and I just fold it up on itself. I'll get a picture of it tomorrow and add it to the first post.

Make sense?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Makes sence to me!!! LOL... I was working on the hubby's saddle!!! I had the extra leather issue, I'm looking forward to seeing how you tucked it up.

( I haven't wetted the leather and actually done it yet, I just played around with it.)


----------



## iridehorses

Amy, how did it come out? Can you see it working for Bill's saddle? Wetting it will make a huge difference since the leather is so thick it is impossible to get it right without soaking it first.


----------



## Moxie

Just to be sure, the distance between point A and point B should only measure 1 1/2"?


----------



## iridehorses

yup... up to 2"


----------



## kitten_Val

Interesting... I have to give it a try too...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

iridehorses said:


> Amy, how did it come out? Can you see it working for Bill's saddle? Wetting it will make a huge difference since the leather is so thick it is impossible to get it right without soaking it first.


 
Bill, I figured out the twist, I just need my Bill's go ahead. LOL... Saddles are personal in our family. I don't want to twist his stirups without his full OK. He saw me fiddling with it when he got home from work Saturday but I haven't OFFICALLY asked his permission. We were super busy this weekend and I didn't even bother with it.

I have however twisted the stirups on my Fabtron. That took about 30 seconds on each side! LOL (It's half synthetic :lol: )

Korrie's barrel saddle has soft fenders so they are already turned and Nicole was at her mom's this weekend so I haven't monkied with her saddle yet either.

I do have every intension of turning all of them!!! I think it will be SO great to have them turned especially for the kids so they have one less thing to worry about...Losing stirups and knee torque shouldn't be an issue anymore!


----------



## kitten_Val

Sorry to re-ask, but does it indeed help with knee pain? And why?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Yes it will help with knee pain. The the fender if never turned ( by any method) will put torque on your knees. When you put your foot in an unturned stirup you are constantly having the fender made of thick leather wanting to be parallel to the horse. Thus...the fender is putting torque on your knee joints.

If you turn the stirup, It is going to be parallel to your boot heel and will not be "fighting" you to lay flat against the horse. Reducing the amount of torque on your knees.

Make sense???


----------



## iridehorses

kitten_Val said:


> Sorry to re-ask, but does it indeed help with knee pain? And why?


Just as Dumas said: 

It helps tremendously. If you look at a typical Western saddle you will see that the stirrups turn in. To get your foot in the stirrup (particularly the right one) you need to reach down and turn the fender so that your foot slips in.

99% of Western riders will use a broom handle to help twist the fender when the saddle is on the rack. This helps train the fender to be in the correct position. Doing it in the method I use, you don't need to do anything else - ever. It takes the curve out of the leather from using the broom handle and it always has the stirrups in the correct direction.

Because a fender on a Western saddle always wants to return to the position it came in when it was new, it is putting stress on the rider's knees and hips as you fight that tendency. Many riders don't even realize how much stress they are going through until they try the way I described.

Some riders resort to an add-on product that turns the stirrup on a swivel and costs in the area of ~$25.00. This method does it all for free and looks 100% better.


----------



## kitten_Val

He-he... I'll certainly try it to see what it will feel like!


----------



## melinda27858

I can't wait to get my new saddle and give it a go!!!! The directions are very well written, by the way!


----------



## Moxie

Alright, the saddle is home, the fenders are pulled. The way it looks, I wont have to add anymore holes, but I will have to judge that after I get on a horse. 

One question I have about the twist, is after I twist, will I need to keep the hobbles on to keep the form? To be completely honest, I'm not 100% on the instructions. I'm sorry, Imma dope, I know... Maybe it's to much book learnin. lol


ETA: My fenders are pulled down, and I tried to get them the same measurment, one is 1/2 inch shorter than the other. Will that pose a problem?


----------



## iridehorses

Moxie said:


> ETA: My fenders are pulled down, and I tried to get them the same measurment, one is 1/2 inch shorter than the other. Will that pose a problem?


Not if one leg is 1/2" shorter then the other (lol).

As for the hobble question, "yes" the hobble will keep the twist in the right position. 

It is a lot simpler then it may seem, Bobbie. Just have faith - you'll get it right!


----------



## kitten_Val

iride, couple more dumb questions...  Warm water - HOW warm? Not boiling I assume...


----------



## iridehorses

Kitten, I use it hot from the tap. It doesn't need to be too hot to handle but close. The temp is not real critical but cold or lukewarm water just doesn't penetrate the leather as well. Remember that your saddle has a lot of oil in it even if it's brand new and the hot water needs to get beyond the oil to make it pliable.


----------



## Moxie

LOL I was going to ask the same question, Val!


----------



## photocowgirl

Does anyone know if you can get docked in a horsemanship class for having your stirrups "preturned"? I have actually used this method for awhile because I needed to get my stirrups a half inch shorter so a friend could use it, but I don't want her to get penalized.


----------



## Vidaloco

I don't know for sure but I really doubt it. On many upper end (cost wise) saddles the stirrups come from the saddle maker already turned.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm going to agree with Vida. With so many saddles coming from the maker pre-turned, I highly doubt you'd be penalized.


----------



## iridehorses

Requires a sticky


----------



## sorelhorse

the problem with me though is i cant wet my saddle, because it will darken the leather. (its my show saddle) so I put it on a saddle rack then stick a broom in there and wait a few days. all good!


----------



## Fowl Play

I asked a question about this and was linked to this thread before it was a sticky. I used the stick in the stirrups for 2 weeks, and it made a significant difference (I didn't even wet the fender). I got 2 rides out of the saddle before I ended up with a herniated disk and couldn't do anything...(30 more days until I can ride again:lol but the main reason I asked was because my knee was killing me at the end of a ride. It was so different and relieved so much of the knee pain. Since the saddle has been out of use for 5 weeks now, it's sitting on the stand with the stick in the stirrups right now, but my daughter takes it out at least once a week to see if it sticks...so far it has. This saddle is 40 years old and has been through my grandpa, my aunt, me and soon my daughter so it was sort of "set in its ways" so to speak...but we're gently persuading it to change for us. It works.


----------



## iridehorses

sorelhorse said:


> the problem with me though is i cant wet my saddle, because it will darken the leather. \


It shouldn't. The saddle I used for the example is a light/medium oil and the color returned to normal when it dried. Many many of the top brand saddles and custom saddles are done in that way. I've done it without wetting the leather as well but the saddle had very pliable leather - not stiff leather.


----------



## sorelhorse

iridehorses said:


> It shouldn't. The saddle I used for the example is a light/medium oil and the color returned to normal when it dried. Many many of the top brand saddles and custom saddles are done in that way. I've done it without wetting the leather as well but the saddle had very pliable leather - not stiff leather.


hm. maybe im just scared to try. my saddle is VERY light


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Any idea on how I could turn the stirrups on a synthetic fender? I tried the stick method and it didn't work. TIA.


----------



## iridehorses

I just turned a Fabtron saddle for a friend. It's done the same way except you don't need to wet the "leather" since it is synthetic.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

Thank you. I have a Fabtron. I'll give it a try.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

I did it! Thanks so much.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

OK, I've read this entire post, and I'll admit I'm an idiot. I have a vintage saddle on the way and I want to do this before I take it to the barn. But I got lost on the 'pit your blevins in the right holes, then remove it, and I looked at the pictures and I'm not a visual motor spatial relationships type person and I couldn't figure out what to turn where. I mean I know in my head which way you want to turn it to have it in the right position, but I'm still stuck on removing the hobbles, etc. Don't they have to be turned too? Am I making this harder than it is? Cheryl


----------



## iridehorses

I guess to put it another way, note the holes the blevins went in, take it off, and reverse it (so that if the metal was facing in, it should now face out), and use the same holes when you put it back.

Sorry if it wasn't as clear as it could have been.

Try following the pictures instead of reading the directions. - hope that helps. If not, PM me and I'll try to walk you through it.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

I'm sorry, I think I got confused on the blevins. So when my saddle comes, I should put it on my mare and sit it in and get it where the stirrups are right. And the blevins is just the metal part on the hobble? I hear people talk about (as with the saddle I bought) it has blevins stirrups, and I never knew that meant the piece of metal that goes in the holes. I think if I put it in backwards like you suggested, it would help. And I am going to look at the pictures again. Thanks so much, Cheryl


----------



## Freedom

This is good advise except that it will Not work unless your Blevins are already on backwards. This is sometimes done on factory saddles to allow for the use of Tappaderos but in most cases, saddle stirrup leathers will not come with the blevins as you have them pictured. (backwards..this causes the extra leather to have to wrap around the stirrup bar, unless the stirrups are twisted)

Most times you will have to knock out your rivets and flip the blevins over and re-rivet them order to twist them.

Hope this helps clear up any problems that some of you may be having while trying to figure this sticky out.


----------



## iridehorses

That is true, some leathers come "backwards" and the Blevins need to be rerivited - but that is not very common. The way to know is if the tail of the leather comes rolled under the stirrup originally. If it did, then you can follow the directions as presented, if not, then they have to be unrivited and redone in the other direction. 

I have found that to be rather uncommon but it does happen.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

Thanks Freedom, I did get my saddle yesterday, and being vintage, the blevins are like you said, riveted facing the wrong direction to do this. I could rerivet them like you said but I seem to have a bigger problem....a fender that's been riveted 1/2 way down to hold it on because the part at the top has basically turned to dust. if I hadn't be taking it all apart to clean it and noticed it, the first time I put my weight in it, it would have come off, and who knows what would have happened. So now I need to get a blank fender, and tool it to match the other one, and try and match the dyes, which are somewhere between dark oil and a cherry color, or buy two new matching fenders. Which although I've started doing leather work and have the tools as far as I can see from the decorations on it; I don't have the slightest idea where to even start to look for a blank fender unless I just get some vegetable tanned leather and cut it myself. Which of course I can't afford any of the above options right now :-( I guess the good news is, the stirrups had already started turning on their own from use.


----------



## redrooster

Awesome thread! I use Stirrup Straights


----------



## squadro

then you leave the twist in from now on correct? (except of course when oiling etc.) but for riding?


----------



## iridehorses

squadro said:


> then you leave the twist in from now on correct? (except of course when oiling etc.) but for riding?


Welcome to the forum!

Yes, once you twist the stirrups, they stay facing forward from then on - it is a rather permanent addition.

I twist every one of my saddles. When I had my present saddle custom made, I had the maker do it before I got it.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

If I understood Squadro right and have had the same question myself, do you leave the blevins backwards from then on? Or do the stirrups stay forward anyway if you put the saddle back together the way it was originally. I haven't done mine yet, I did get a different saddle about a week ago but haven't had the time to get it completely cleaned up and re-oiled and get the stirrups turned.


----------



## iridehorses

They stay backwards for the rest of the time. It is the twist that you give the leathers which makes the stirrups face forward so if you went back to the original way, the stirrups will return to the way you started.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

*Thanks Iride*

I was really confused about that. Cheryl


----------



## iridehorses

You are very welcome. ~Bill


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

Sometimes I get caught up here and waste my time and others over things that don't mean anything. But it takes me a while to realize it. But these sticky threads have helped me so much. So thanks for all you do Bill. Like this thread, I didn't know there was such a thing as turning your stirrups. Now I'm going to do mine and help the BO do hers. And I recommended this thread to a person that befriended me here because her knee hurts if she rides very long. I have a shoulder injury I'm doctoring. Some of us aren't young kids anymore and need all the help we can get


----------



## cherrymathew

These are really Beautifully designed and nice saddles.
Western saddles are used for western riding and are the saddles used on working horses on cattle ranches throughout the United States, particularly in the west. They are the "cowboy" saddles familiar to movie viewers, rodeo fans, and those who have gone on trail rides at guest ranches. This saddle was designed to provide security and comfort to the rider when spending long hours on a horse, traveling over rugged terrain.


----------



## Saddlehorse1978

That is an ok trick , but not the bestway . On the trails around here you want them turned right so the leather protects your leg like it is intended to do . I oil mine down , turn them and stick a broom handle through both sides and wait a few days . Alot better than twisting the leather all up that has long term effects on it ...


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

I might try that saddlehorse first because I just got a beautiful vintage saddle and the blevins would have to be changed. I was wondering how I was going to 'unrivet' them. I have a leather riveter but drew a blank on how I was going to get the rivets out without messing up the leather. Thanks, Cheryl


----------



## Saddlehorse1978

The way I do it is by oiling the leather good on both sides and then sit saddle on stand ( I use a quilt rack) and stick the broom handle through both after turning them in and then leave it for a couple days , might have to do this a few times depending on how much you ride .
Can get a pic for illustration if needed


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

Thanks Saddlehorse, a pic would be great!!!


----------



## ioconner

Thanks iride for posting this. I did this to my saddle today, and it turned out awesome. So much easier on my hips joints and knees. I didn't realize what a difference until I rode. Thanks


----------



## Stan

Thanks for that information I will be changing mine first thing.


----------



## SaddleOnline

Here's a really, really easy way to turn them - especially if you have saddle that isn't turning easily. 

Premium Quality Abetta Stirrup Turner Redi Stirrup- Western Horse Saddles - Saddle Online


----------



## Bronc25

After letting the twisted fenders set for a day, do you then untwist them? I have tried again and again to keep my stirrups turned in but they always unturn within a week.


----------



## iridehorses

Which is why you do it the way I first described. It keeps the fenders flat and the stirrups facing forward.


----------



## Appyt

I just bought a saddle with the stirrup leathers turned as shown.. OMG I love it...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I didn't read all the pages on this, so apologize if I'm repeating a tip. I use a broomstick and twist my stirrups everytime I put my saddle away. It holds them the way I want them and if, for some reason they seem stiff or not quite right, I spray them with water and let them dry while on the broomstick. Then I use Lexol Leather Conditioner when the leather is dry, to keep it soft and supple.


----------



## jumanji321

I'm so happy my BC's stirrups came pre-turned.


----------



## Dunroamin

Fabulous!!!! Thanks


----------



## Golden Horse

LOL, just found this after searching the net, should of started at home I guess. Going to try this today


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Please let us know how it works for you.


----------



## Golden Horse

Will do, I've done the broom handle, I did broom handle with weights hanging on it, but no matter how often I do it the fenders go back straight.

I had them twisted round Sat night before I rode Sunday, and my knees are still shot:twisted::twisted:

This is the last chance, if this doesn't work then I may have to admit defeat and go totally English


----------



## Saddlebag

In order to turn stirrups with the broom handle you need to dampen the leather, all the stirrup leather and fender first. Unless you dampen all the pieces you could wind up with a water line. My old roper with the thick leather wouldn't even respond to this. I had to remove and reattach the blevins buckles to reverse them, then they kept the twist. Blevins buckles add too much stiffness to the stirrup leather. I much prefer to remove them, drill holes and lace them. That is how the early saddles were done.


----------



## Golden Horse

I did the dampen the leather, still didn't set.....:-(


----------



## Stan

I use the broom method. Oil the inside of the leather twist and insert the broom until the next ride. My limited experience is if oil has been applied to the leather water will not penitrate. If no oil has been applied then water will penitrate but when dry will have hardened the leather

Don't, don't ever use the mother inlaws broom. She will have nothing to ride home on and may visit for to long.:shock:


----------



## Golden Horse

Fresh out of MIL's, but my son is getting married soon which means

:shock:

OH noes

I have to get my own broom!


----------



## nvr2many




----------



## wausuaw

Subbing so I can find this later. Got a gazillion year old saddle I am reconditioning (happens to be the only saddle that REALLY fits my horse, go figure) but leather is real stiff right now. Not sure how to make this work with the lace up... But where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Golden Horse

My leathers are soaking, I have deliberately put parts of my nice saddle in a bowl of warm water to soak, and I'm not all scared, no sir, not me, not scared at all:-(


----------



## Golden Horse

Well managed to get them turned, and tied them off with cord for now










Now we wait to see what we have in the morning when they dry.


----------



## Golden Horse

Yippee, done it!

This is what it looks like this morning with no strapping on




















and this is what it looked like before


----------



## PalominoBuck

Thank you Iridehorses, great idea. I did mine and it worked slicker than snot on a doorknob.:lol:


----------



## canadianhorseluvr

This is awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## MiniMom24

I did this to my saddle, but instead of twisting the Buckle backwards, I twisted the leather with the holes the other way (the Buckle still ended up being on the opposite Side). The leather then wrapped back around the stirrup as normal so you don't have all that extra. It worked great. I'll try and get pictures tonight.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz

I would like to try this but I do not have enough room to put stirrup hobbles on. My legs are too short and I cant get my fenders up anymore. *sigh* thats what I get for having a fat butt and short legs.


----------



## MiniMom24

As you can see, the extra gets wrapped around as normal. I twist the back towards the front of the saddle.


----------



## MiniMom24

With the stirrup


----------



## 74017

I didn't read the whole thread but one thing I've done in the past that works very well without soaking the leather (you should have a decent in good condition, oiled saddle to do this, not sure how it would work with cheap leather).

1) put saddle on a saddle rack
2) get a 2x4, it needs to be at least 1 ft longer than the width of your saddle
3) get stirrup one, twist the direction you want them to stay, put the 2x4 in
4) go to the other side, do the same thing with the end of your wood

And your done! It needs to sit for a while but works great


----------



## kittykattylover

great info!


----------



## Kato

Will this method work on a new saddle with light roughout fenders without effecting the color and texture of the fenders?


----------



## 007SC

iridehorses said:


> Turning a Western saddle stirrup
> (Please read through before starting and have a large pot of very warm water ready)
> 
> 
> First thing to do is adjust them to your preference. If they are one hole long that’s fine.
> Note the holes that the Blevins is attached to then remove the hobble straps, stirrups, and Blevins slide.
> 
> View attachment 1186
> View attachment 1187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the bottom section of the fender (that held the stirrup) and soak it in the warm water for a minute or two. When you take it out the leather will be more pliable and you can twist it to the correct shape. Place the Blevins slide facing the opposite way and the part that you just twisted in the holes on the opposite side of the leather strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 1188
> View attachment 1189
> View attachment 1190
> 
> 
> Put the hobbles back on tightening them to hold the stirrups in place. The stirrups should now be facing forward instead of inward.
> 
> View attachment 1191
> View attachment 1192
> 
> 
> Let them stay over night to dry completely. When they are dry, you can take them apart and oil them.
> 
> This system keeps your stirrups in the right place so that when you put your right leg over your horse, the stirrup is right there for your foot.
> 
> It will also keep your knees and hip joints from hurting on a long ride.
> 
> The following picture is what I do with the extra length of leather that you may have. If it isn't too long you can just let it hang but I don't think it makes a nice look.
> 
> What I do is to fold the excess length to the inside and use the hobble and a piece of leather tie to hold it in place. It makes a nice, neat, finished look.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1238



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elessar

*Many thanx*



iridehorses said:


> Did this post help you?


I've been fighting with my stirrups for years and now my knees are fighting back causing me pain. Glad I looked in here to find this post. This thread needs to be revived because of the great information presented. Awesome!


----------



## Elessar

Update: I filled a small cooler with hot water and carried it to the barn where I board and keep my tack. It took me less than 20 minutes to turn both stirrups. Can't wait until tomorrow to try this out.


----------



## Elessar

I rode for over two hours yesterday. This was my longest ride on my new horse since coming home in November. It was fantastic and the stirrup modification was excellent. Now, when I swing into the saddle I can almost hit the stirrup without looking,...almost.


----------

